# Reptile Vivarium 3ft Beech - Full Starter set-up + all extras



## pbryson14 (Jun 10, 2012)

For sale on Ebay, starting price £50, buy it now for £90:

*3 Foot Beech Wood Reptile Vivarium

**This 3ft Reptile vivarium was previously used to house 2 leopard geckos (could house up to 3), but would also be suitable for smaller snakes and other reptiles. It has been deep-cleaned with a reptile-friendly disinfectant. The vivarium measures 18 and a half inches tall, and is 15 inches deep. It has two glass sliding doors at the front, and the entire glass front can be removed for easy access to clean. It has ventilation at the top of the back of the cage and a shelf near the top on the right hand-side to store food etc. The vivarium is in very good condition.

I am selling the vivarium with ALL EXTRAS NEEDED for keeping Leopard Geckos......you literally only need to add geckos, food and some water. To buy all of this stuff sepearately would cost a lot of money. Some of the hides alone cost over £10 each to purchase. With the vivarium you would get............


1 x Heat mat with thermostat (visible in the vivarium in the picture).
2 x thermometers.
1 x UV light.
1 x Red light with adapter for bayonet fitting (for night time viewing).
1 x decorative back wall - cut to size.

2 x decorative wooden logs.
1 x wooden log hide.
1 x shedding box.
1 x cave (with space for food and water).
1 x extra-large Exo Terra branded cave hide.
1 x medium Exo Terra branded cave hide.
1 x decorative leaves.
2 x climbing hammocks (to add mulitple levels to the vivarium).

2 x feeding tongs (1 new, 1 used).
2 x water/food dishes.
1 x calcium dish.

Approx 250g spagnum moss (for shedding box).
1 x T-Rex branded bio clean (used - approx 4 fl oz left).
1 x Pro-Rep branded bug gel (used - approx 300ml left).
1 x Nutrobal food supplement (used - approx 60g left).
1 x Calcidust food supplement (NEW - 150g).
2 x Exo-Terra Calcium food supplement (used - approx 70g and 40g).

In the picture and available if wanted, but not included in the price = 3 x glass food dishes and 1 x Beaphar Wormer (used - 250g).

Collection in person ONLY, from Hemel Hempstead, Herts. 

Payment via Paypal prior to collection, or I will accept cash on collection.
*


----------



## pbryson14 (Jun 10, 2012)

Reptile Vivarium 3ft Beech - Full Starter set-up + all extras - Bargain | eBay


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Use the classifieds.


----------

